# مطلوب شراء بنط للرخام



## sky555 (25 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مطلوب شراء بنط للرخام

لمن لدي بنط للبيع او يعرف مكان بيعها فى مصر يذكر هذا مع وضع رقم هاتفه للتواصل معه
*​


----------



## sky555 (1 يوليو 2012)

فى الانتظار


----------



## sky555 (8 يوليو 2012)

هل من جديد رقم الهاتف للتواصل 01007634484


----------



## I-7lo (8 يوليو 2012)

شي غريب بصراحه اغلب اهل المنتدي من اخواننا المصرين 
ولا واحد منهم يعرف اين يباع البننط ؟؟ .. 

كان ودي اساعدك لكن للاسف انا من الكويت .. 

اتمنا لك التوفيق ..


----------



## sky555 (9 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك اخي الكريم لكن ل اعلم ما السبب فى ذلك

فلا يوجد اي رد منذ طرح الموضوع الى الان

ومازالت بالانتظار وباذن الله اجد من يفيدنا فى هذا الامر


----------



## hanysabra (10 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
بالنسبه لبنط الرخام فهذا سؤال غير مفصل لابد تشرح لنا انت عاوز بنط تعمل ايه بيها فى الرخام علشان نقدر نفيدك 

على العموم اليك تجربتى مع الرخام 
تستطيع استخدام endmill ball لعمل حفر ثلاثى الابعاد على الرخام وطبعا لابد يكون قلم كربيد علشان الرخام قوى جدا وايضا لابد يكون فى تبريد بالماء 
اما عن البنط فهى بنطه عاديه مثل المستخدمه للحديد لكنها كربيد قول كده للبائع وهو راح يفهم طلبك 
اما عن مكان تواجد هذا النوع من البنط فهو ليس سر 

جميع انواع بنط الحديد واللألومنيوم وكافة شى موجودة فى شارع الجمهورية فى رمسيس فى القاهرة طبعا 
اما عن المكان بالتحديد اليك هذه







فى امان الله واذا فى اى شى انا حاضر ان شاء الله
اخيك هانى صبره


----------



## hanysabra (10 يوليو 2012)

شكل البنطه اذا كنت لا تعرف شكلها


----------



## I-7lo (10 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخ هاني و وفقك ..


----------



## Hussien Elmasry (1 مايو 2015)

للمزيد مهندس حسين المصري 
00201223968558


----------

